# Obedience for Boxers



## Mixed Nuts (Jun 17, 2018)

I saw this on Imgur and and nearly passed out laughing.

I totally empathize with anyone trying to work with an excitable, energetic doggo.



http://imgur.com/a/7c58aSG


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL. Fortunately my boxer was not quite that excitable though they are out there. My st poo though was.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love how he clearly understands the concept; he just gets overwhelmed by wiggles when he tries to implement.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

That was hilarious. I could see Misha getting the zoomies before returning to a heel.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

That boxer should get extra points for enthusiasm! What fun!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It was fun to watch, but I wonder if it’s enthusiasm or anxiety?


----------



## Mixed Nuts (Jun 17, 2018)

I thought enthusiasm, at least in that initial forward plunge, where the torso briefly outpaces the head.


----------

